# snake kissing



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what happens to snake kisser when snakes return your love.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is an example of Darwin's theory.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

God...I can't stand that lot right there. I'd never wish a bite on anyone, but some certainty have it comin' more than others..

By the way, what did you and up doing with that one you got the other day?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have him in the cooler going to tan the skin this week at work and cook the meat with some frog legs.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the kid with your Florida crew ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No we do some stupid stuff but not that stupid some kid down in Tampa Fla


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No we do some stupid stuff but not that stupid some kid down in Tampa Fla



View attachment 79781


----------

